# wireless preymaster



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

Has anyone tried the this call. I was looking at them and they seem like a good call but wanted to know how good they really are. how loud are they I need a loud call as I hunt some pretty wide open spaces.


----------



## KaBloomr (Mar 18, 2010)

I have a friend who owns one, poe. He had trouble with it reading the sound cards, so he sent it back for a replacement. He hasn't had any trouble with it since. I remember reading some time ago about the earlier runs of PM-4s having some sort of glitch, but I think they have been resolved. I use Johnny Stewart soundtracks through my Mp3 plugged into a Foxpro AR-4. I have always had good success with the JS sounds. 
Add: They do put out good volume.
http://www.predatorxtreme-digital.com/predatorx/200912?pg=5&search_term=Johnny Stewart PM-4 reviews&search_term=Johnny Stewart PM-4 reviews#pg31

Add II: Does anyone know where I can find Bobcat Calls Vol. 1 on CD?


----------



## KaBloomr (Mar 18, 2010)

poe,
I put a link to a PM-4 review on my previous post, but have it all screwed up. Click on it, close out the gray box by clicking on the *- *in the top right-hand corner, then scroll to page 28 of the online article.









p.s. If you are trying to figure out what the heck I'm doing, read my signature below.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I had their wired model ,it uses the same cards and sounds, and it worked good for quite a while for me. If the sound card won't work usually the contacts are just dirty and pushing it in and pulling it out usually makes them scream again. The wire was a pain but it worked. I called a lot of dogs with that caller, and would not hesitate to buy one at that price point. As far as the wireless model itself goes as I recall they are about $200, and for my $200 I'd buy the spitfire from foxpro. My:twocents:


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

poe said:


> Has anyone tried the this call. I was looking at them and they seem like a good call but wanted to know how good they really are. how loud are they I need a loud call as I hunt some pretty wide open spaces.


 I have one. No complaints.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I've been using the wired model for 5-6 years and it dose a good job and has enough volume. I don't mess with the speaker wire---I leave it wrapped around the speaker and set the call between my legs or beside me. The only problem I've had call'in that way is having a couple of grey fox and one coyote jump into my lap.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Funny Cat.

If you are really looking for volume. Check out the fox pro prarrie blaster.


----------



## KaBloomr (Mar 18, 2010)

The Prairie Blaster is what I need, Oac. I figure I can eliminate a predators sense of hearing by blowing his eardrums out! I think it will help my chances for success. The velocity of air blowing from the speakers might also keep the wind in my favor. LOL


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

how do you like the PM3 with the wire. Would you reomend it. The wireless feature would be nice but I don't mind rolling the wire up when Im done a stand. As long as it works good I can deal with the cord​


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The PM3 has all the same sounds as the PM4, it takes the same cards. The wire wasn't to bad, although I really like not having to mess with it. Alot of the time I just used the 10' wire and not the 50'. Place it in a bush to the side, or like catcapper said he did, just put it between his legs. They both have good volume although I rarely played mine on high as I think the louder you play it the less realistic things are. I just bump it up to get their attention. They'll zero in on it after that.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

:ditto:You guys just gett'in started after predators should pay close attention to youngdon's coments on calling volumn. Sure, its fine to crank it up a bit in certian conditions---but a hunter should try to keep his/her call'in as natural as possible.

For a wireless caller at the money were talk'in , I'd invest in the Spitfire Foxpro too. Less screw'in around with the cards in the PM.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

X2 CC ! el natural + stealth + no movement = a good caller



KaBloomr said:


> The Prairie Blaster is what I need, Oac. I figure I can eliminate a predators sense of hearing by blowing his eardrums out! I think it will help my chances for success. The velocity of air blowing from the speakers might also keep the wind in my favor. LOL


Yes exactly...you have learned the secret ! It is easier if you have it turned up they even need to have thier eyes close due to the vibrations. Here is how we do it....you take the call at the other end of the woods, draw, ravine, field say a mile or two away place it into position. Drive back down to the other end of the woods or hunting area. With your remote turned it on ...that is after you have placed your hearing protection on, trust me you will hear it. As the predators exit take your shot. Remember, you are not allowed to shoot other non target game, temptation will be there.

Good luck and keep up the good work

Even our fox pro are loud...we accidently turned it on inside the truck. Talk about hearing damage.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

And never downplay common sense.... or sitting still


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Just picked up a pm-4 yesterday from down south-- early Christmas present, never tried it this morning as I was trying to bust the monster buck that came out yesterday morning, set up closer but the grow-op owner decided to come and check out his place 5 minutes after shooting light so either they weren't coming through today or decided to go a different route cause of the trk. traffic!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice!!! I know we will get pics of the buck when you get him??? correct??


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Nice!!! I know we will get pics of the buck when you get him??? correct??


 Oh you'll get pic's alright but with all the traffic in and out of there today hopefully something will come out tonight as the season closes for bucks on Tues. and I don't shoot does which is still open.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Why no does?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Why no does?


 Don't shoot the Moms, like to see the herds build up and they have enough problems trying to keep their little ones alive, haven't seen and anyone that had seen fawns and calves earlier this year are no more. Predators I think keep them real busy trying to keep their young ones alive.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You better get busy on them predators then. Do they issue wolf tags in B.C.?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> You better get busy on them predators then. Do they issue wolf tags in B.C.?


 You don't need tags for wolves, open year round and NBL., but compulsory inspection.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Maybe it's too early for me!! NBL?? New brunswick? Labrador?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Maybe it's too early for me!! NBL?? New brunswick? Labrador?


 NBL-- No Bag Limit, also have that on numerous other species- yote,raccoon, raven etc.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sorry, apparently I am suffering from lack of caffeine this AM. I have the cure in hand though.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Sorry, apparently I am suffering from lack of caffeine this AM. I have the cure in hand though.


That high test coffee will do it every time!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have a lot of cups in case you make it this way, and would be more than happy to share. It'll make you grow hair, although it doesn't look from your pics that you need it.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I have a lot of cups in case you make it this way, and would be more than happy to share. It'll make you grow hair, although it doesn't look from your pics that you need it.


Funny you said that, the whole family got clipped, I think it was the longest I've had it since the late teen years, would have fit in nice in that flowered van you had? HA!


----------

